# Memes to brighten your day...



## Newtothiss (Oct 12, 2022)

Making room on my phone and figured these should be shared before deletion.

Add some if you got em'.
The world needs more smiles and laughter these days!


----------



## willong (Oct 12, 2022)

Enjoyed every one of those!


----------



## UnderMiner (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 13, 2022)

Do we keep going?


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Oct 13, 2022)

Maybe three??
I don't remember.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## crwncrk (Oct 13, 2022)

Always know your subject matter.


----------



## willong (Oct 13, 2022)

crwncrk said:


> Always know your subject matter. View attachment 240661


Saw that 420 and thought: Oh man, yet another pot advocate is chiming in! (Might still be, but it reinforces old saw about looking (or reading) before leaping (to conclusions or over fences and barriers) .


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 13, 2022)

Love the first one.
I like cats. I like funny memes..
Win-win.


----------



## BF109 (Oct 19, 2022)

Those are funny!


----------



## Szyszka2 (Oct 19, 2022)

Love them all !


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Oct 19, 2022)

Apparently there is a maximum of 10 files allowed... but I'm not done yet. So brb.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm now realizing that I have spent WAY too much time looking at memes. BUT WHATEVER!!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2022)

Some Dogs. The last Pic for Halloween. LEON.


----------



## Len (Oct 19, 2022)

THANKS GUYS!  MADE ME LAUGH AFTER A L-O-N-G DAY. THEY SHOULD RUN THESE ON THE NATIONAL NEWS AFTER SUPPER.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 19, 2022)




----------

